# Bisping Sig



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I was wondering if someone would be so kind to make a Bisping sig. I'll give you somr Pos rep plus some credits after I win some haha


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried to slap something together before I went to sleep. Didn't work out too well lol. I'll have to try and adjust it tomorrow. But here is the start.


----------

